# [SOLVED]Intel wifi 6 AX200 wireless card is not working

## nurali

With the patiently help of NeddySeagoon,problem got solved

WIFI encrypt mode used TKIP+AES by default,change it into AES in superuser manage page can solve the problem.

Thank you all![/b]

[b]Hey everyone

I have a laptop which is Lenovo Legion R7000 2020 with a Intel Ax200 

```
04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wi-Fi 6 AX200 (rev 1a)
```

I entered the install cd(livegui also included),tried everthing I could,but the wireless connection did not work

There is part of my bash history:

```
gentoo /home/gentoo # rfkill unblock all 

gentoo /home/gentoo # rfkill list 

0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

1: ideapad_bluetooth: Bluetooth

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

2: hci0: Bluetooth

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

3: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

gentoo /home/gentoo # ip link set wlp4s0 up

gentoo /home/gentoo # ip link

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

2: eno1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:2b:67:2c:2b:c7 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    altname enp3s0
```

I tried net-setup,and came out this:

```
gentoo /home/gentoo # dhcpcd-9.4.1 starting

DUID 00:04:97:5e:57:2d:80:5b:11:ea:80:dc:00:2b:67:2c:2b:c7

wlp4s0: waiting for carrier

timed out

dhcpcd exited
```

I tried wpa_supplicant,then this is showed up:

```
Failed to initiate sched scan
```

I sucsessfully installed gentoo by using archlinux iso,but after installation,I still can't use wireless network,I installed the distrobution-kernel-bin

Really need help here  :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by nurali on Fri Nov 25, 2022 3:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## alamahant

Hi

Congrats on your install!!

If

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ,I installed the distrobution-kernel-bin
> 
> 

 

then everything should be very easy for you.

Have you installed

```

sys-kernel/linux-firmware

```

?

If not plz do so because you need the iwlwifi firmware also.

----------

## grknight

Are CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m and CONFIG_IWLMVM=m in the kernel config?

Is linux-firmware installed?

Have you looked at dmesg to see what the issue is?

----------

## nurali

Thanks and yes,I installed linux-firmware,even if it is re-installation,but disn't make any differents.....I tried ArchGui in the same condition,arch can find my wifi and conncent to it,Gentoo just can not.....

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Congrats on your install!!
> 
> If
> ...

 

----------

## alamahant

What is your

```

uname -r

```

and as @grknight pointed plz look at your dmesg.

----------

## nurali

I'm in Live GUI nowi,t's

```
5.15.75-gentoo-x86_64
```

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> What is your
> 
> ```
> 
> uname -r
> ...

 

----------

## alamahant

Are you chrooted in your system?

You can look at your dmesg for clues and 

plz post

```

ls /lib/modules

```

----------

## nurali

No,I am a new user to linu,I don't know how to do that yet,and for second question,yes,I installed linux-firmware.and dmesg | grep iwlwifi is like this:

```
[   74.972643] Modules linked in: fuse qrtr ns intel_rapl_msr intel_rapl_common iwlmvm snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_codec_generic edac_mce_amd binfmt_misc mac80211 ledtrig_audio snd_hda_codec_hdmi snd_hda_intel snd_intel_dspcfg libarc4 kvm_amd snd_intel_sdw_acpi amdgpu snd_hda_codec nouveau kvm iwlwifi wmi_bmof snd_hda_core hid_multitouch uvcvideo iommu_v2 mxm_wmi gpu_sched i2c_algo_bit snd_hwdep snd_pcm irqbypass drm_ttm_helper btusb videobuf2_vmalloc ttm videobuf2_memops btrtl crct10dif_pclmul videobuf2_v4l2 btbcm drm_kms_helper btintel ghash_clmulni_intel videobuf2_common snd_timer ideapad_laptop snd_pci_acp5x ucsi_acpi bluetooth sparse_keymap cfg80211 videodev rapl snd_rn_pci_acp3x sp5100_tco cec snd typec_ucsi platform_profile ecdh_generic dm_multipath pcspkr serio_raw k10temp joydev drm mc soundcore snd_pci_acp3x rfkill ccp i2c_piix4 typec wmi cm32181 i2c_hid_acpi video industrialio i2c_hid acpi_cpufreq virtio_blk crc32_pclmul crc32c_intel uas nvme r8169 nvme_core
```

And I checked rfkill list,it's like this:

```
gentoo /home/gentoo # rfkill list

0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

1: ideapad_bluetooth: Bluetooth

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

2: hci0: Bluetooth

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

3: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no
```

 *grknight wrote:*   

> Are CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m and CONFIG_IWLMVM=m in the kernel config?
> 
> Is linux-firmware installed?
> 
> Have you looked at dmesg to see what the issue is?

 

----------

## alamahant

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> grknight wrote:
> 
> Are CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m and CONFIG_IWLMVM=m in the kernel config?
> ...

 

If you are CHROOTed in your installation this is how you do

```

grep -E "CONFIG_IWLWIFI|CONFIG_IWLMVM" /usr/src/linux/.config

```

PLZ make sure you are chrooted and also run

```

grep -iE "iwlwifi|firmware" /var/log/dmesg

and

ls /lib/modules 

```

----------

## nurali

No,I have no system on my machine now,because of that problem,I've already deleted then I can re-install it for good,this is uotputs:

```
gentoo /home/gentoo # ls /lib/modules/

5.15.75-gentoo-x86_64
```

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> Are you chrooted in your system?
> 
> You can look at your dmesg for clues and 
> 
> plz post
> ...

 

----------

## alamahant

5.15.75-gentoo-x86_64

is not the gentoo-kernel-bin

You are in livecd environment.

You have to either chroot or boot into your new system.

----------

## nurali

No I cant chroot into my system now,because I've deleted it,but I tried those commands in Live GUI

```
gentoo /home/gentoo # grep -E "CONFIG_IWLWIFI|CONFIG_IWLMVM" /usr/src/linux/.config

grep: /usr/src/linux/.config: No such file or directory

gentoo /home/gentoo # grep -iE "iwlwifi|firmware" /var/log/dmesg

[    0.160484] Spectre V2 : Enabling Speculation Barrier for firmware calls

[    0.323137] ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.366391] acpi PNP0A08:00: [Firmware Info]: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] only partially covers this bridge

[    4.797074] ACPI: video: [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(PEGP) defines _DOD but not _DOS

[    5.074976] Loading firmware: regulatory.db

[    5.080477] Bluetooth: hci0: Minimum firmware build 1 week 10 2014

[    5.080480] Loading firmware: intel/ibt-20-1-3.sfi

[    5.081078] Loading firmware: regulatory.db.p7s

[    5.122393] Bluetooth: hci0: Found device firmware: intel/ibt-20-1-3.sfi

[    5.171154] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    5.176235] Loading firmware: iwlwifi-cc-a0-66.ucode

[    5.186080] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: api flags index 2 larger than supported by driver

[    5.186097] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: TLV_FW_FSEQ_VERSION: FSEQ Version: 89.3.35.37

[    5.186523] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: loaded firmware version 66.f1c864e0.0 cc-a0-66.ucode op_mode iwlmvm

[    5.186528] Loading firmware: iwl-debug-yoyo.bin

[    5.229847] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_sdma.bin

[    5.233192] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_asd.bin

[    5.235091] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_ta.bin

[    5.235197] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_pfp.bin

[    5.238292] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_me.bin

[    5.238339] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_ce.bin

[    5.238354] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_rlc.bin

[    5.240633] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_mec.bin

[    5.242887] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_dmcub.bin

[    5.244604] [drm] Loading DMUB firmware via PSP: version=0x0101001F

[    5.244609] Loading firmware: amdgpu/renoir_vcn.bin

[    5.247074] [drm] Found VCN firmware Version ENC: 1.17 DEC: 5 VEP: 0 Revision: 2

[    5.247085] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0: amdgpu: Will use PSP to load VCN firmware

[    5.304421] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/nvdec/scrubber.bin

[    5.307221] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/acr/bl.bin

[    5.310119] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/acr/ucode_ahesasc.bin

[    5.312558] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/acr/bl.bin

[    5.312570] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/acr/ucode_asb.bin

[    5.312602] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/acr/unload_bl.bin

[    5.312614] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/acr/ucode_unload.bin

[    5.312636] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: pmu: firmware unavailable

[    5.312688] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/gr/fecs_bl.bin

[    5.313230] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/gr/fecs_inst.bin

[    5.315008] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/gr/fecs_data.bin

[    5.315039] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/gr/fecs_sig.bin

[    5.315061] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/gr/gpccs_bl.bin

[    5.315585] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/gr/gpccs_inst.bin

[    5.315608] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/gr/gpccs_data.bin

[    5.315616] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/gr/gpccs_sig.bin

[    5.315632] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/gr/sw_nonctx.bin

[    5.316029] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/gr/sw_ctx.bin

[    5.316052] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/gr/sw_bundle_init.bin

[    5.318353] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/gr/sw_method_init.bin

[    5.318398] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/sec2/sig.bin

[    5.318842] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/sec2/image.bin

[    5.318890] Loading firmware: nvidia/tu117/sec2/desc.bin

[    5.997319] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz, REV=0x340
```

The problem is the same,wherever I am in,I am using wired net in Live GUI right now

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> If you are CHROOTed in your installation this is how you do
> 
> ```
> 
> grep -E "CONFIG_IWLWIFI|CONFIG_IWLMVM" /usr/src/linux/.config
> ...

 

----------

## alamahant

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No I cant chroot into my system now,because I've deleted it,but I tried those commands in Live GUI
> 
> 

 

If you have deleted your system then what is there to talk about?

You shouldnt have done so

If in the live cd you have NO wifi then try the Ubuntu live desktop and install again gentoo from that.

----------

## nurali

E....I fond I can't use wifi in livecd when my first installation,I was using Minimal Install CD,then I used Arch iso to install,and arch iso was able to connact wifi,so I installed the system successfully,I thought the wifi problem will be gone after I install linux-firmware,but it did not,then I realised it's not coincidence that Gentoo's live cd can't access wifi on my pc,so I decided to delete it and do again,and I wanted to solve the problem for good,so I deleted,tried to install by using gentoo livecd,did a lot of reading,asking,but it did not get solved,so I asked the question here.The problem is the same,I can't use wifi in gentoo install cd,neither in installed system environment,if I use other distrobution's iso to install,I can use wifi during installation,but after installation done,I still can't use.So,I wanted to solve the problem that I gentoo live cd can't access wifi.Anyway thank you for your time.

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> If you have deleted your system then what is there to talk about?
> 
> You shouldnt have done so
> 
> If in the live cd you have NO wifi then try the Ubuntu live desktop and install again gentoo from that.

 

----------

## pietinger

nurali,

Welcome to Gentoo !

May I ask if you can use an ethernet connection between your computer and your router ?

If yes, install Gentoo again using this (for the first time). We will get your wifi working later.

If no ethernet, you mabe have a (very) new wifi we dont support right now with our minimal CD. So, you must use another distribution for booting and installing Gentoo.

Now you have to make two important choices:

1. Which init-system do you want ? systemd or OpenRC ?

2. Do you want to configure your kernel by yourself or use our kernel-bin ? (in both cases you will need libfirmware)

If you are unsure with installing Gentoo, do a trick: Notice every step you have done so far (best in a file) and give us this list if you have any problem, so we know where you are ...  :Wink: 

Do you know how wifi works ? Have you read our Gentoo Wiki for this ? If you have ethernet, then dont hurry with wifi ... if it works with another distro, it will surely work also with Gentoo.

----------

## nurali

Thank you  :Razz: 

Yes,I can use Ethernet,I bought enough network cable today,that makes me capable to use wired connection.

Also yes,I can install it again,and I will,even you guys didn't give up on helping me,why should I?But I have to sleep now,I am from China and its midnight now.

I prefer systemd,not because it is better than others,just because I used it from I start to use linux,I got used to it.Because of my majour,I did not learn anything about computer in my whole student life,but after graduation from collage,I am doing self-studying on something,like python,c++,and linux.So I can't configure kernel by myself yet,so I will use bin kernel,but I will study on that too.

I read gentoo wiki,arch wiki all the time actually  :Laughing: 

Thank you again,I'll post everything after I finish tomorrow.(And please don't laught at my terribe English plz....lol....)

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> nurali,
> 
> Welcome to Gentoo !
> 
> May I ask if you can use an ethernet connection between your computer and your router ?
> ...

 

----------

## Logicien

I have the same wifi card in a Pcie slot in a tower:

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wi-Fi 6 AX200 (rev 1a)
```

I use it as a 5 GHz client so I disable all other hardware modes in the parameters of the iwlwifi module in /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf with some other options:

```
options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 bt_coex_active=1 disable_11ac=0 disable_11ax=1 enable_ini=0 fw_restart=0 led_mode=3 power_level=1 power_save=0 swcrypto=0 uapsd_disable=1
```

----------

## nurali

I am rebuilding the whole system,I'll try that later,thanks man  :Very Happy:   *Logicien wrote:*   

> I have the same wifi card in a Pcie slot in a tower:
> 
> ```
> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wi-Fi 6 AX200 (rev 1a)
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Logicien

Remember that it is configure to work only if your Intel wifi connect to a 5Ghz band. This configuration must be change for the 2.4 GHz band or the 6Ghz band. Last change

```
options iwlmvm power_scheme=1

options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 bt_coex_active=1 disable_11ac=0 disable_11ax=1 enable_ini=0 fw_restart=0 led_mode=3 power_level=1 power_save=0 swcrypto=0 uapsd_disable=1
```

----------

## nurali

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> nurali,
> 
> Welcome to Gentoo !
> 
> May I ask if you can use an ethernet connection between your computer and your router ?
> ...

 

Hey,sorry to take so long time to reply again,I was busy these days,and I found the exact problem.

I read an artcle about my PC,and it said I need to download intel firmware and extract it into /lib/firmware,I did that,also run 

```
modprobe iwlwifi
```

afterthat,then I found the nm-applet listed my neighbours wifi,so I did compare it with my family wifi,then I found this:

1.I can link open & shared wifi directly,and they can be found by networkmanager

2.wpa-psk & wpa2-psk:networkmanager can find them,but can not make connection,it says "authorication failed"

3.wpa/wpa2 psk hybird:networkmanager can not find them at all

I tried changing my security protocols to open,and I can use wifi,but I don't think it is a good idea to leave it open/share.....So,am I missing something?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nurali,

The WiFi probably uses tkip, which has been depreciated for many years an its not secure any more.

Notice that the use flag is off on wpa_suplicant.

```
$ eix wpa_supplicant

[I] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

     Available versions:  2.10-r1{tbz2} **9999*l {ap broadcom-sta +crda dbus eap-sim eapol-test fasteap +fils +hs2-0 macsec +mbo +mesh p2p privsep ps3 qt5 readline selinux smartcard tdls tkip uncommon-eap-types wep wimax wps}

     Installed versions:  2.10-r1{tbz2}(17:15:16 20/03/22)(crda fils hs2-0 mbo mesh readline -ap -broadcom-sta -dbus -eap-sim -eapol-test -fasteap -macsec -p2p -privsep -ps3 -qt5 -selinux -smartcard -tdls -tkip -uncommon-eap-types -wep -wimax -wps)
```

 You need to add USE=tkip to whatever deals with your wifi security.

You choose if its better than open to have a false sense of security.

----------

## nurali

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> nurali,
> 
> The WiFi probably uses tkip, which has been depreciated for many years an its not secure any more.
> 
> Notice that the use flag is off on wpa_suplicant.
> ...

 Thanks for that,I will try,but I have an examination to finish recent days,so I maybe few days later,I'll post you the result,thanks again

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nurali,

You are unlikely to fix gentoo by reinstalling. It's just an opportunity to make a different mistake. Chroot back into your install and fix it.

For your Intel wifi 6 AX200 wireless card not appearing in 

```
ifconfig -a
```

There are only three possible causes

1. The kernel configuration

2. The Firmware

3. The firmware loading but that's a special case of kernel configuration.

User space is not involved until the interface exists.

Once the interface exists but will not start, that's a different and separate gentoo learning opportunity.

Good luck with your exams.

----------

## nurali

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For your Intel wifi 6 AX200 wireless card not appearing in 
> 
> ```
> ...

 No,it is appearing in 

```
ifconfig -a
```

And it is also appearing in

```
ip link
```

Appearing by a ID "wlp4s0",but I can not make it turn into UP mode by trying

```
ip link set wlp4s0 up
```

I downloaded firmware from

https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005511/wireless.html

Then I ran 

```
tar -xf <firmware.tgz>

cd <firmware>

sudo cp * /lib/firmware

sudo modprobe iwlwifi
```

Then I saw ny neighbours wifi showed up on nm-applet,I carefully watched everyting on it and I found it is a "wpa2-psk" encrypted wifi.

After that I tried everymode on my wifi,I found this:

1.I can make connect with open & shared wifi directly,and they can be found by networkmanager

2.wpa-psk & wpa2-psk:networkmanager can find them,but can not make connection,it says "authorication failed"

3.wpa/wpa2 psk hybird:networkmanager can not find them at all

It is not about device not showing up at all,my friend

And thanks for good wish  :Wink: 

I have to say that the forum environment is really good,I hope I can help other people one day like you're doing

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nurali,

I misunderstood your problem. Sorry about that.

In general, WiFi cannot be started by 

```
ip link set wlp4s0 up
```

It will 'up' the interface but WiFI needs much more to make it work.

Starting WiFi is a two step process.

First the radio link must be established. There are two steps to that.

Authentication and Association. I don't remember the order but dmesg will show it.

I use wpa_supplicant for managing those steps. There are other tools today and there are some GUIs that are a wrapper around  wpa_supplicant too.

Somehow, it needs a wpa_supplicant.conf to be created to control all this.

Essentially,  wpa_supplicant needs to know the SSID of the network it is to connect to, the password, the encryption and how the key is shared. Other tools need the same information.

Recently, tkip is no longer supported by default.

Your messages in dmesg about  Authentication and Association. would be good to see. They need to be from your own kernel though.

```
dmesg > /dmesg.txt
```

will save all of dmesg to the file /dmesg.txt. Share that on a pastebin site please.

If you don't have networking from your gentoo yet, after  /dmesg.txt is created, start with your boot media, mount your root filesystem at /mnt/gentoo, then the file will be /mnt/gentoo/dmesg.txt

Once Authentication and Association works, your WiFi behaves as a wired interface and all the usual tools work to complete the set up.

There no hurry here. Exams come first.

----------

## nurali

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> nurali,
> 
> I misunderstood your problem. Sorry about that.
> 
> In general, WiFi cannot be started by 
> ...

 Hey,how are you today?

I did some file to send you,plz check these.

1.Discription about problem

http://0x0.st/oUV5.jpg

I told you the wrong stuation about this problem yesterday,this is exactly what happening

2.my bash history(of course I did not copy it from .bash_history)

http://0x0.st/oUVG.txt

3.my dmesg outputs

http://x0x.st/-k.txt

4.my make.conf file(I don't know why curl can not finish the progress,so I put it here)

```
#These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

COMMON_FLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j15"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt rdrand sha sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

USE="minimal pulseaudio xfs mtp git infinality emoji cjk -bindist consolekit -gnome-shell -gnome -gnome-keyring client icu sudo python"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://mirrors.bfsu.edu.cn/gentoo"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose=y --keep-going --with-bdeps=y"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

L10N="en-US zh-CN en zh"

LINGUAS="en_US zh_CN en zh"

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu nvidia"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby31"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"
```

I am using my 2.4GHz wifi in OPEN security mode now,and my pc is building fire fox,yet not finish,I also don't know why take so long,so I edited this on my phone,please check

Another thing,I did not add the tkip use flag yet,but I'll try later after fire fox done building

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nurali,

3.my dmesg outputs

http://x0x.st/-k.txt

That link doesn't work. I tried 0x0.st/ but the page name looks too short too.

Don't set 

```
USE=minimal
```

 than breaks lots of things, especially Xorg.

Let your profile manage 

```
RUBY_TARGETS="ruby31" 
```

 you don't need to set it yourself.

Your profile should take care of USE=-bindist consolekit too.

If you have both an amd GPU and nVidia GPU, your VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu nvidia"  is missing radeonsi.

That needed for mesa if the amdgpu video driver is used. 

make.conf overrides the settings in your profile. 

```
emerge --info
```

shows the result of your profile as changed by make.conf. Profiles are a starting point to minimise the changes your need to make for yourself.

Firefox is huge. It depends on rust, which is also huge.

----------

## nurali

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> nurali,
> 
> 3.my dmesg outputs
> 
> http://x0x.st/-k.txt
> ...

 

Thanks for replying,I checked that file,it strangely became a blank text file,and I wrote the wrong addr also,here is the correct one:

http://0x0.st/oUW0.txt

And I'll change that use flags immediately

Thanks for teaching in patient,plz check dmesg

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nurali,

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 6.0.9-gentoo-dist (root@pomiot) (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (Gentoo 11.3.0 p4) 11.3.0, GNU ld (Gentoo 2.38 p4) 2.38) #1 SMP PREEMPT_DYNAMIC Wed Nov 16 14:25:01 -00 2022
```

That line tells that the running kernel build time was  Wed Nov 16 14:25:01 -00 2022. That's not a problem but if you have made a newer kernel since then its not being used.

Your wifi startup 

```
[   32.270732] wlp4s0: authenticate with 00:e5:e4:e8:02:8f

[   32.285897] wlp4s0: Invalid HE elem, Disable HE

[   32.307151] wlp4s0: send auth to 00:e5:e4:e8:02:8f (try 1/3)

[   32.339922] wlp4s0: authenticated

[   32.362569] wlp4s0: associate with 00:e5:e4:e8:02:8f (try 1/3)

[   32.364187] wlp4s0: RX AssocResp from 00:e5:e4:e8:02:8f (capab=0x1 status=0 aid=2)

[   32.401282] wlp4s0: associated

[   32.426012] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp4s0: link becomes ready

[   70.255330] wlp4s0: disassociated from 00:e5:e4:e8:02:8f (Reason: 5=DISASSOC_AP_BUSY)

[   73.318974] wlp4s0: authenticate with 00:e5:e4:e8:02:8f

[   73.346203] wlp4s0: Invalid HE elem, Disable HE

[   73.366990] wlp4s0: send auth to 00:e5:e4:e8:02:8f (try 1/3)

[   73.502851] wlp4s0: send auth to 00:e5:e4:e8:02:8f (try 2/3)

[   73.605993] wlp4s0: send auth to 00:e5:e4:e8:02:8f (try 3/3)

[   73.709577] wlp4s0: authentication with 00:e5:e4:e8:02:8f timed out
```

is OK until 

```
[   70.255330] wlp4s0: disassociated from 00:e5:e4:e8:02:8f (Reason: 5=DISASSOC_AP_BUSY)
```

The rest is attempts to reconnect but the access point appears to be ignoring you.

Do you have access to the logs in the access point?

They may say why the access point dropped you.

The good news is that its not tkip or your could not connect at all and it worked for 38 seconds.

----------

## nurali

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> nurali,
> 
> ```
> [    0.000000] Linux version 6.0.9-gentoo-dist (root@pomiot) (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (Gentoo 11.3.0 p4) 11.3.0, GNU ld (Gentoo 2.38 p4) 2.38) #1 SMP PREEMPT_DYNAMIC Wed Nov 16 14:25:01 -00 2022
> ```
> ...

 I have the access,I'll try for the log,and post you tomorrow if I get the log file,cause it is too late now in my country,thans for helping

----------

## nurali

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> nurali,
> 
> Your wifi startup 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Good news,my brother,I solved the problem,you said I may should get log of AP,then I entered the SUPERUSER manage page of my AP,and I looked for log,the guess what I found?I found "Tkip + aes is recommanded",thank you not god,then I found the authorication mode is "wpa/wpa2 psk" by default for whole two frequencies,the encrypt mode used "tkip+aes" for them too,that is what I saw,then I changed it AES for both Frequency band，after wifi restart,the networkmanager show my wifi.That is exciting,thank you very much,man,I don't now how to call you but "man",plz don't see it is politeless.

Problem solved!Good night brother

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nurali,

Well done!

"Man" is fine.

----------

